# Pricing Large Format Canvases



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm working with a client right now that wants a huge canvas triptych. One 30x40 in the center and two 20x30s on each side. Currently, my 30x40 canvases go for $338 and 20x30 canvases for $180. To me, I feel as though these are more than reasonable prices, especially since I plan on raising them as my business grows. However, she's having trouble with these prices. Honestly, I have no idea whether or not I'm too cheap, reasonable, or expensive on this one. Please let me know what you guys think and why.

Thanks!
A TFP Noob


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 21, 2016)

It would help to know the going rate for pricing in your area, to me that seems on the low side, but I've priced work for display in a photo gallery or art show. Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for resources on pricing etc.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2016)

Media photography isn't retail photography.

$338 for a 30 x 40 canvas is IMO dirt cheap.
Having a photographer make images and arrange for prints on canvas is a luxury service, not providing a commodity like bushels of corn.
Price accordingly. What is a "reasonable" price?

By the way, one of the hardest things for a retail business to do is to raise prices.
Raising prices usually means abandoning most, if not all, of your current customer base and having to spend a lot of money to build a new customer base that will pay the new higher prices.
A business axiom is that we have to spend *10x* more on advertising to create a new customer than we need to spend to keep an existing customer.

A decent quality 30 x 40 canvas (gallery wrap) should cost you about $150. If you're paying significantly less than $150 for a print on canvas (gallery wrap) make sure the 'canvas' is actual canvas (cotton) cloth and isn't actually textured plastic.
At 3x your cost that 30 x 40 canvas should be $450.
IMO, 3x your cost pricing is only sufficient for you to break even - ie - no profit.

I priced by the square inch ($0.50 per sq in) so a 30 x 40 canvas bought from me was $600.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> It would help to know the going rate for pricing in your area, to me that seems on the low side, but I've priced work for display in a photo gallery or art show. Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for resources on pricing etc.


Hmm, I may have to look into that. Would the best way be to contact other photographers around my area? I am just reluctant to do this because they're obviously my competitors and I don't want to be stepping on anybody's toes.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2016)

Yep, VERY cheap.  I'm at $420 on a 20x30!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2016)

Vin Le Photography said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > It would help to know the going rate for pricing in your area, to me that seems on the low side, but I've priced work for display in a photo gallery or art show. Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for resources on pricing etc.
> ...


The real question is:  What does it cost you to provide that 20x30 or 30x40 print.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

KmH said:


> $338 for a 30 x 40 canvas is IMO dirt cheap.
> ...
> A decent quality 30 x 40 canvas (gallery wrap) should cost you about $150. If you're paying significantly less than $150 for a print on canvas (gallery wrap) make sure the 'canvas' is axctual canvas cloth and isn't actually textured plastic.


Okay, in regards to the price being dirt cheap, that's what I thought, too! I just feel bad now because she wants this so bad, but she can't seem to afford it.

As for my cost, I'm purchasing from CGPro Prints in accordance to the many reviews and testimonials by other professionals. With that, I'm purchasing a 30x40 at $75 before shipping, so I'm a little more than quadrupling the price. Do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Vin Le Photography said:
> 
> 
> > vintagesnaps said:
> ...


I'm purchasing from CGPro prints, so a 20x30 only costs me about $40 and a 30x40 only costs me $75 before shipping.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2016)

Vin Le Photography said:


> I'm purchasing from CGPro prints, so a 20x30 only costs me about $40 and a 30x40 only costs me $75 before shipping.


No!  Wrong!  Uh-uh!  What about your time?  Your Internet connection?  Fuel to & from the shoot?  Insurance?  Gear replacement fund?  When you're in a retail business, the product(s) you sell cost you a LOT more than what you're invoiced for on delivery.  You need to stop what you're doing and carefully, and accurately evaluate your costs.

That said, if a client can't afford it, they can't afford it.  Offer other options; smaller canvases, paper prints vice canvas, or a payment plan.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Yep, VERY cheap.  I'm at $420 on a 20x30!



John just curious do you have much demand for 20x30 canvas prints.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, VERY cheap.  I'm at $420 on a 20x30!
> ...


No, very little. I've sold maybe 3 in the last two years.  The vast majority of my sales are paper prints, primarily 8x10 & 11x14, with some smaller canvases (usually 16x20 and under).


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 21, 2016)

Vin Le Photography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Vin Le Photography said:
> ...



I also use CGPro prints usually 20x30 very nice prints at a great price.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



 Thanks, I don't sell any I do donate 5-8 a year to fundraisers. Which of course makes them real popular with the organizers. They always seem to call the following year.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Vin Le Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm purchasing from CGPro prints, so a 20x30 only costs me about $40 and a 30x40 only costs me $75 before shipping.
> ...


Hmm, I may look into offering a payment plan for it. Thanks for the info and ideas!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Thanks, I don't sell any I do donate 5-8 a year to fundraisers. Which of course makes them real popular with the organizers. *They always seem to call the following year*.


I bet they do!


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 22, 2016)

I think pricing is one of those hard to answer question, because it's all relative to your perceived value.  One of my mentors can sell the same 20x30 canvas for $900, where mine is at around $400, and my apprentice is at around $150.  It's also relative to your own pricing structure, ie a certain percentage of your average booking collection.  For example, if your highest wedding collection is $2000, you'll have a tough time selling an average size canvas print (20x30) at $500.  It would be an easier sell for someone who's charging 5k to sell the same canvas at even slightly higher price.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2016)

Vin Le Photography said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > $338 for a 30 x 40 canvas is IMO dirt cheap.
> ...


Such is life.
It can be frustrating if you want to drink excellent, up market champagne, but can only afford to buy cheap beer.

In 15 or so years, let us know how nice those $40, 20 x 30 gallery wraps look.


----------

